# Where can I buy little plastic army men?



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Wal-Mart doesn't have them and I looked at Toys R Us online - no luck. Found them one place for a decent price, but the shipping was ridiculous. Can anyone tell me where to get them at a good price? I have 2 weeks to get them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Try e-bay! I find so many things there~~~

I can't believe Toys R Us didn't have them - my some bought a bunch of them there 2 years ago.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I'll call and see if they just weren't online.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie a lot of times you can find toys like that at places like the Dollar Store or Freds or the Dollar Tree. I have seen them in the toy section of grocery stores also.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just going to suggest the dollar store. Things like that are not popular anymore so you can get them really cheep.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

walmart not carrying army men ,, i dint know that im glad they did cause my rother loves those things,, but i hate stepping on them . lol


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

First $ store I tried didn't have them and online, they ain't cheap because they are hard to find. I don't mind paying for the men, but $8 - $10 shipping? Give me a break. I'll be passing 2 or 3 other dollar stores today. Wish me luck!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy thats a rip off.

hey I will check around here today when I go out. Maybe if I find some it will be cheep enough for me to send some to you. I know I have bought them years ago --- i guess I figured they would always be around, you know classic toys


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Stores don't carry them anymore?! I agree with Stacey, I figured they'd always be around.... I can't count how many of those darn things would show up everywhere- drawers, laundry, cabinets.... even in the dirt if you went digging. instead people are buying kids gameboys and other electronic stuff now. I've grown up without all that and as a little tomboy, army men were the cat's meow and I wouldn't have traded them. It's a sad world when kids aren't really 'playing' anymore, they're basically a couch potato blowing people up on a TV screen.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If you were closer I'd give you my brothers.I hate stepping on them all over the house.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Stacey. Ozarks, it is a shame. Brad was a little teed off that they aren't around. Some people here are looking, too. With Badger at the vet, I'm staying home to work on the office so I'll look Monday when I go into town. With gas prices so high I limit my trips.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Thanks. I needed giggle.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

me and my big mouth. :help: 
LOL, seriously, I'd take them!!!  But you really shouldn't step on your brothers. :shades:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't step on them on purpose LOL


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Weell, okay then, that's different.  I accidently step on mine all the time, too. :twisted: JK


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked at the dollar store and Walmart - no luck! I found fire fighers at the dollar store but no green army men! this is rediculous. 

The toys I saw at the store look like no fun I couldn't believe how cheep they make things these days.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When I go out, I will look around also for you. I will also ask my step son if he has some to give away -as he never plays with them anymore~


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I have seen these recently, Dollar General, Family Dollar, or Dollar tree....if I come across any I'll pick them up and mail them!!! Should be sometime in the next week, I hope!! I pick up those cheap little things like that for my niece and nephew all the time, lately though its been anything horses or cowboys...


----------

